
Five risks of solo programming - ajbatac
http://agilesoftwaredevelopment.com/blog/artem/five-risks-of-solo-programming
======
keefe
"but it is just too risky to assume that a single person can prevent the
creation of as many bugs as a pair can."

Bug creation is not inevitable, it is a product of the developers. I can just
as easily say, two people are twice as likely to make bugs and extol the
virtues of solo programming...

Writing code is about forming a generative model of the computer in your head
so that you can imagine what the code will do before you write it. This allows
you to build a good model of your problem and solve it. Depending on how fast
the programmers are, they may have to slow down significantly due to a second
person.

What are the odds that two advanced, experienced, intelligent programmers able
to put themselves into a state of flow independently will produce twice as
much code working together as they would separately? I expect that if there is
an advantage here, it is less than 30%.

I think this article is a clear example of reasoning to a conclusion.

------
stcredzero
The ability to not adhere to accepted practices can sometimes be a big
advantage. Sometimes there is a better way to do something, and working alone
can give you the freedom to find it.

